# LE Computer Question



## Tgace (Sep 15, 2005)

Say I was keeping a log of license plates that frequented a particular area of known criminal activity and I wanted to put them all into a computer database so I could see which plates are there most often. For example I just enter in the list of plates and when Im done I can find out that ABC123 showed up 25 times, XYZ456 showed up 10 etc. Any way to do it in common microsoft programs? Any particular software that I could do this in? 

Any hints would be appreciated.


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 15, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Say I was keeping a log of license plates that frequented a particular area of known criminal activity and I wanted to put them all into a computer database so I could see which plates are there most often. For example I just enter in the list of plates and when Im done I can find out that ABC123 showed up 25 times, XYZ456 showed up 10 etc. Any way to do it in common microsoft programs? Any particular software that I could do this in?
> 
> Any hints would be appreciated.


Easiest way would probably be just create a column of items in Excel. 

When you want to look who is most popular, use Data -> Filter ->AutoFilter. This will allow you to look quickly at the TOP 10 entries.

P.S. You could get much more complicated about this .... but, from what you describe, this is the simple way to do it.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 15, 2005)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Easiest way would probably be just create a column of items in Excel.
> 
> When you want to look who is most popular, use Data -> Filter ->AutoFilter. This will allow you to look quickly at the TOP 10 entries.
> 
> P.S. You could get much more complicated about this .... but, from what you describe, this is the simple way to do it.


I figured excel would have someting. Im not very familiar with the software but with simple data it shouldnt be too hard. I also have a mountain of photocopies of ID's from various states/countries that I would like to do the same thing with...


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2005)

Access could do it too, and would give you better ways to sort it out in the end.  Excel's filters are no substitute for queries...

 Plus you could set up forms for data entry and simplify that.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 15, 2005)

Access would probably be better and Andrew Green is right it would do better queries, thing to remember though is you can start in Excel and if you find it isn't good enough you can port the info already entered into an Access database. Access is just a bit more complicated than Excel and usually requires a bit more set up time, so if you are looking for quick and dirty Excal may be the place to start.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 15, 2005)

I like Excel; however, I like the way Access handles the data.  Access may be more complicated to set up, but once it is up and running, the information you put in is easier to find.

 - Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 15, 2005)

Of course the inner geek in me says scrap microsoft, use MySQL and set up a web interface in php.... 

 But I also imagine a good number of people that read this got no idea what I just said...

 But, if you do decide to go with a database post here ( or buffaloit.com ) and get help normalizing the tables, As I am assuming you're not that familliar with setting up a database?  It will make things much easier in the long run


----------



## Ronin Moose (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll send you a PM when I get back to work next week, reference software we use just for this purpose.


-Garry


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 16, 2005)

Access is the best solution for this, using "common" MS products.  Then make a query something like:

Select License_plate, count(License_plate) as 'Occurances'
from platesDB
group by License_plate
Order by Occurances desc

There would be no need for normalization unless more fields started to be added (make, model, year, occupants, transgression, etc).


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 16, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> There would be no need for normalization unless more fields started to be added (make, model, year, occupants, transgression, etc).


 No, not based on this.  But better do it now then decide it needs to be done later with a ton of data alread in there


----------



## Tgace (Sep 16, 2005)

I have access at work. I looked into it a little bit. Im woefully unfamiliar with it. Time to find a book...Thanks for the responses.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 16, 2005)

_ 			 			  			 		 		 		 		 Of course the inner geek in me says scrap microsoft, use MySQL and set up a web interface in php...._

 My inner geek is saying to skip past MySQL and go to PostgreSQL.  

 I would probably write the UI in Python....but I like Python and don't like php so thats just being personal


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 16, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Of course the inner geek in me says scrap microsoft, use MySQL and set up a web interface in php....
> 
> But I also imagine a good number of people that read this got no idea what I just said...
> 
> But, if you do decide to go with a database post here ( or buffaloit.com ) and get help normalizing the tables, As I am assuming you're not that familliar with setting up a database? It will make things much easier in the long run


 MySQL is far more complicated than what he wants. Heck Microsft makes a freely distributable SQL Server called MSDE (Microsoft Data Engine). It is basically a trimmed down version of SQL Server. however, that is far too complicated as well. I think MS Access would be the best choice, although Excel is more commonly used. One of the drawbacks to Excel is that is really is designed for reporting purposes and not for database storage. Access is a database engine and is better suited for the task at hand.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 16, 2005)

Tgace,

 I can send you an access file setup for a license plate list and query to sort and group the license plate numbers for you ranking from most to least, if you like?  Just say so and it will be done.  I can email it to you zipped.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 16, 2005)

That would be great! 

Right now the data Im looking to sort is :License plate #, State, Country, Drivers License ID #. Ideally Id like to be able to get a "Who is there most" measurement on each data field.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 16, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> That would be great!
> 
> Right now the data Im looking to sort is :License plate #, State, Country, Drivers License ID #. Ideally Id like to be able to get a "Who is there most" measurement on each data field.


 Cool.  It is in your email box now.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 16, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Thanks!


 Your welcome!  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 26, 2005)

Tgace,
Have you set up a suitable database that fits with what you require?  If yes, was it a seamless transition?  If not, what problems did you encounter with the software?  If you still haven't set it up, what software have you considered so far for your project?

- Ceicei


----------

